

ARM Chips Designed For 480-Core Servers - signa11
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/379549/calxeda_arm_chips_designed_480-core_servers/

======
signa11
given the fact that each A9-cortex core needs 250mW at 1Gz, for a 240-core/2U
machine, we are looking at 60W. which is pretty impressive.

